# Applied for gator tags....



## FULL_DRAW (May 18, 2011)

Well... i just put in my app for a gator tag in SC and FL. Gonna see just how long it takes to get dawn. 

Took 4 years here in GA and got picked last year.

Florida's licensing fees for a non-resident is crazy!! Over a thousand bucks!!!! Its for 2 gators though....Either way its worth it!


----------



## dannyoneal68 (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully I'll get picked this year!


----------



## j_seph (May 18, 2011)

which liscence do you need in SC?


----------



## Michael (May 19, 2011)

The expensive ones 

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/news/yr2011/may5/may5_gator.html


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 19, 2011)

In SC there is a $10 application fee, Then a $100 taG fee for residents. $200 tag fee forn non-residents. Then im sure you have to have a valid big game liscence on top of that too. Not a whole lot different from GA.


----------



## Michael (May 19, 2011)

Actually it's a good bit more than GA. Mainly because you'd be a non-resident. Like you said, it's only $10 to apply, but the minimum if selected is $350 and then there's a minimum of $240 for everyone else because like GA, everyone in the boat has to have a gator license (only 1 has to have a tag). If you don't have friend in SC to help you get your gator in the boat, your GA friends had better have a deep pocket.


----------



## captbrian (May 23, 2011)

got my email today.....successful draw.  washington county florida.  my girlfriend drew lake seminole and my sister drew bay county tags.  gonna be a busy fall


----------



## Capt Billy (May 24, 2011)

Get with me and I'll tell you how to get great tags and hunt for giant gators in Fl


----------



## FULL_DRAW (May 26, 2011)

captbrian said:


> got my email today.....successful draw.  washington county florida.  my girlfriend drew lake seminole and my sister drew bay county tags.  gonna be a busy fall



Sounds more like a FUN fall to me!!  Good luck out there!!


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 26, 2011)

Capt Billy said:


> Get with me and I'll tell you how to get great tags and hunt for giant gators in Fl



My BIL and FIL got drawn for our area up here.  Jefferson county and Aucilla.  Pretty excited cause it will be first time for us.  Should be fun!  I've seen some huge gators hunting around here.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jun 1, 2011)

How many tags  are given out in Zone 1 ??


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 1, 2011)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> How many tags  are given out in Zone 1 ??



If im not mistaking it varys year to year depending on the harvest records and the survey turned in by hunters.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 2, 2011)

Put in for mine to here in GA 
Hopefully with 2 rejections we get it this year


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Put in for mine to here in GA
> Hopefully with 2 rejections we get it this year


I got picked with 2 the first time. Putting 2 more in this yr just aint decided where yet.


----------



## fredw (Jun 2, 2011)

I applied for the Georgia drawing yesterday.  With three priority points, I'm hopeful of getting drawn.


----------



## FLdeerHunter25 (Jun 2, 2011)

I got my tags here in Fl. Ill be in Crescent Lake in Aug. Cant wait! Got a buddy who got two 10 footers outta there last year!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jun 2, 2011)

HECK YEA!!! Got drawn for lake Okechobee (south) for the Florida gator season!!!!!  Cant belive I got drawn on the first try!!!!

Gonna be a good time!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 2, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> HECK YEA!!! Got drawn for lake Okechobee (south) for the Florida gator season!!!!!  Cant belive I got drawn on the first try!!!!
> 
> Gonna be a good time!



I can ... we need the money from out of state ... it's a recession you know


----------



## FLdeerHunter25 (Jun 3, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> HECK YEA!!! Got drawn for lake Okechobee (south) for the Florida gator season!!!!!  Cant belive I got drawn on the first try!!!!
> 
> Gonna be a good time!




Good luck man, you got drawn for a good lake. And they give out a ton of gator tags in Fl, its pretty easy to get em, if you wait til tuesday the 7th(next week) there will be lots left over that people dont claim and you may be able to get your hands on a couple more tags. Down here theres too many gators, even with all the tags theres still too many. You cant cross a mudd puddle here without a gator in it


----------

